# Scab On Nose - Cancerous?



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Alfie has a scab on his nose and has done for over a week now. Given him the benefit of the doubt in that it could be due to catching himself on something, as he has done before. Should be showing signs on reducing and healing by now.

Seems to be getting bigger though 

Vets on monday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't like the look of that.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Nonnie,i can see why you are a bit concerned.Maybe have your vet check it out,that way itll put your mind at rest either way.Fingers crossed its nothing.x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't like the look of that.


It just doesnt look like a normal scab to me, and hasnt appeared and acted like one.

Maybe i can get him seen tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

It looks as if there are three small raised spots in the sore area.
Am I right?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> It looks as if there are three small raised spots in the sore area.
> Am I right?


Just had a good look with a torch; there does seem to be some raised darker bits, like flea bites within the scabby bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Just had a good look with a torch; there does seem to be some raised darker bits, like flea bites within the scabby bit.


Get it checked soon


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Get it checked soon


Im gonna get him seen tomorrow. They are funny about saturday appointments, but ill demand to be seen.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Alfie has a scab on his nose and has done for over a week now. Given him the benefit of the doubt in that it could be due to catching himself on something, as he has done before. Should be showing signs on reducing and healing by now.
> 
> Seems to be getting bigger though
> 
> Vets on monday.


Could it be a rodent ulcer,they often look like that,but not sure it would come up that quick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Wish I'd looked at it Wednesday or Thursday. 
We are both stupid. 
Sorry but it does look like the cancer my last dog had.
I do hope it's not


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

fingers crossed nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Could it be a rodent ulcer,they often look like that,but not sure it would come up that quick.


I'll have a read up on those.


rona said:


> Wish I'd looked at it Wednesday or Thursday.
> We are both stupid.
> Sorry but it does look like the cancer my last dog had.
> I do hope it's not


Neither of us are vets, so its just guess work at best. I cant find a single other mark on him, so im hoping its isolated for now.


RAINYBOW said:


> fingers crossed nonnie


Thanks.

I shall update tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Neither of us are vets, so its just guess work at best. I cant find a single other mark on him, so im hoping its isolated for now.
> .


No, but you would have already been to the vets


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed its just a poorly bit and will be nothing 

xx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, keep us posted.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

fingers crossed its nothing 

our old dog had skin cancer for about 18mths-2yrs ish her lumps were similar but a slightly lighter pink colour if thats any help hers started on her leg and it took a while for it to spread else were so if its anything nasty hopefully its early


----------



## Littlebirdie (Feb 8, 2010)

Might be cancer. But then again we'll all die eventually.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck today Nonnie,let us know how you go x


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope that everything goes well today.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Got him seen this morning.

He's booked in to have it removed on tuesday, and it will be sent off for histology.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

fingers crossed its nothing serious, this is one of my biggest fears.
Good luck, and please let us know.
Mo


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

First thing I thought when I saw the picture is that I dont like how it looks

I hope it isn't the worst. Will be following this post.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

fingers crossed its nothing serious x


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope it turns out to be nothing serious for Alfie.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Alfie xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

my jack russell has something similar on his head - hes had it years, put it down to a mole  the vet thinks he has lung cancer also....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> my jack russell has something similar on his head - hes had it years, put it down to a mole  the vet thinks he has lung cancer also....


Many skin cancers are connected to internal tumours, which is why im taking no chances.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

fingers crossed xxx

it doesnt look like a typical knock/scratch or scab, you right to be concerned, but i do hope it turns out ok


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Really hope they find it's nothing, will cross my fingers for you two on Tuesday!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Its good your vet is on the ball and going to remove it.Fingers crossed the results come back normal xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I really hope it's nothing poor guy


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Many skin cancers are connected to internal tumours, which is why im taking no chances.


Yes I heard that, but as he's already suspected to have lung cancer the tumour on his head isnt hardly as bad as the one inside.. so the poor wee guy hasnt alot of chance.. hear it is if you want to have a look.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Its good your vet is on the ball and going to remove it.Fingers crossed the results come back normal xxx


Im very lucky with my vets. they arent the sort to operate without good cause either.


RachyBobs said:


> Yes I heard that, but as he's already suspected to have lung cancer the tumour on his head isnt hardly as bad as the one inside.. so the poor wee guy hasnt alot of chance.. hear it is if you want to have a look.


Poor little man


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Im very lucky with my vets. they arent the sort to operate without good cause either.
> 
> Poor little man


He knocked it off and its gone black  Not much hope for him but hes sitting happily chewing his bone as we speak, just aslong as his last few months good thats all that matters xx

Hope its removed and your okay Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It gets worse, i found a large mass in his armpit last night 

I shall take him back to the vets before his surgery and have every single one of his lumps looked at (he has a fair few).


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> It gets worse, i found a large mass in his armpit last night
> 
> I shall take him back to the vets before his surgery and have every single one of his lumps looked at (he has a fair few).


So sorry to hear this  sending positive thoughts ands hopes your way xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear you've found more lumps. Fingers crossed they are just fatty growths or something


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> It gets worse, i found a large mass in his armpit last night
> 
> I shall take him back to the vets before his surgery and have every single one of his lumps looked at (he has a fair few).


That is one worrying week end for you! I really hope it turns out to be nothing serious! Sending loads of positive vibes your way!!!


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

Dear Nonnie
When I first signed onto this forum to find info/ask advice about my samoyed's panting you were very kind and I have never forgotten that. Since I read your post you and your dog have been in my thoughts and whatever the outcome I shall be thinking of you still.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sorry to hear you have found lumps also,gosh what a worry for you.Hang in there,tomorrow will soon be here and you will nearer to getting some answers x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He's booked in for 9.10 tomorrow morning for a thorough lump examination.

He has about 10 of them in all, and we know the vast majoirty are merely fat ones as he has had them tested and had 3 removed last year. Im hoping the in his armpit is a poorly located fatty one. It will need to be removed as its already affecting his joint.

Im still worried about the nose mass (its even bigger today). He is a sun worshipper, and this doesnt go in his favour.

I should have used more sunblock


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Everything will be crossed for tomorrow for Dear Alfie.
Its such a worry,i know ive been there a few times.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Im still worried about the nose mass (its even bigger today). He is a sun worshipper, and this doesnt go in his favour.
> 
> I should have used more sunblock


you have nothing to blame yourself over, you are a fantastic owner, and hopefully it will be ok and he will be fine...

will be thinking of you both


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and Alfie.....Hope everything goes ok tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope it goes well tomorrow and it's nothing serious


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He's booked in for 9.10 tomorrow morning for a thorough lump examination.
> 
> He has about 10 of them in all, and we know the vast majoirty are merely fat ones as he has had them tested and had 3 removed last year. Im hoping the in his armpit is a poorly located fatty one. It will need to be removed as its already affecting his joint.
> 
> ...


Its not your fault, its darn hard to keep sunblock on animals too! My horse would rub it right off and have an awfully burnt and sore nose all summer long, didn't care that it was good for him..!

Hopefully they are just fatty lumps, they can come up pretty quick. My godmum's lab had four appear in a week before and had them off in surgery as they were around her neck and things but they were absolutely fine. My Uncle's dog is the same, they pop up out of nowhere all over him, but have always been just fatty tissue.

Fingers x'd you both get on OK tomorrow xx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Nonnie,just wanted to say that i hope all goes well today xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Nonnie,just wanted to say that i hope all goes well today xx


Thanks, im just sitting and waiting until i have to take him down.

He's wondering why im not feeding him


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless him,they always know dont they! iv a mad day today but will check back later to see how it went x

OH,congrats on your new 'mod' status too lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Give him a cuddle from me


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

aw good luck this morning
i know you will be anxious:crying:
noogsy x


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, been reading this thread over the last couple of days, just want to wish you look and hope all goes well today. Sending hugs to all x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck for today, 

Mo


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hugs and lots of luck today xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck for today


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck for today nonnie!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What a palava!

When i phoned about finding the second lump, they didnt tell the vet and they didnt have enough surgery time to deal with both lumps. I was just about to leave and rebook when someone cancelled.

They took some pre-op blood work and me and Alf wandered around the village for an hour, had a coffee then went back for his pre-med.

He finally went into surgery just after 11. Im to call at 2pm to see how he is and when he can come home.

They think the mass on his nose is a mast cell tumour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Not good news


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Not good news


Ive asked them to remove a fair amount of skin around the scab, just in case.

If it comes back as a mast cell tumour, he will have to go for cranial and chest x-ray.

They are sending his armpit lump for testing, but are pretty sure its a fatty lipoma.

Also, my entire house now stinks of fish. I got him some cod fillets (line caught) for his dinner.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope all goes well 

glad hes got something yummy for tea.x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Let's hope they had the wrong hunch on the nose scab and the right one on the armpit lump. Keeping fingers firmly crossed..


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh what a day for you.
Hope he enjoys his treat.Dont forget to have one (treat,not fish!) yourself,this is hard on you too.
How long do you have to wait for the results to come back?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him, hopefully the results come back as everything being fine xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well he's home and safe (many thanks to Rona for being my pet taxi).

After about 50 mins of fidgeting and whinging he has finally fallen fast asleep in the living room, wrapped in a blanket with the TV on.

The mass under his armpit was nothing but fat, so hasnt been sent off. Should have the results for the scab in about a week.

Back to vets on friday for a check up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad he's settled, poor little mite


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's brilliant that the one under his arm was just fat!

Fingers crossed the one on his nose isn't too bad either.

Poor little Alfie!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so glad that at least one of them turned out to be nothing hopefully it will be the same with his nose


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Bless him!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Refused to eat his fish and rice, then refused some warmed Naturediet; happily ate a Herta hotdog and half a sachet of cat food 

Goes to drink, but for some reaosn he wont. Ive tried some watered down milk, but to no avail.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just read this thread quickly and no real advice/input only to give my best wishes to Alfie and you. Must be a really worrying time, he is obviously being spoilt rotten 

Hope all goes well with those results.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

how is alfie?? how are you??

has he had anything to drink yet??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad he is home safe and sound , maybe the sensitivity in his nose is all messed up so thats why he isnt drinking


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

poor boy sounds like he's had a tough day. Glad the lump in his armpit wasn't anything worrying.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope all goes well at the vets on Friday, will try to catch up if I can whilst at the NEC but dont think we have wi-fi in the rooms, give him a hug from me


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> how is alfie?? how are you??
> 
> has he had anything to drink yet??


He still wont drink. But he's picked up his half a pigs ear from the other day, and is carrying it around wagging his tail and whinging.

Im tired but ok 

I wont quote everyone but a huge thanks for all your support and kind words.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He still wont drink. But he's picked up his half a pigs ear from the other day, and is carrying it around wagging his tail and whinging.
> 
> Im tired but ok
> 
> I wont quote everyone but a huge thanks for all your support and kind words.


bless him, i bet he is enjoying the extra attention from every one  and hopefully he will start to drink soon.

make sure you rest and look after yourself too


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Quick update - Apart from a whinging session at 4am, he slept really well.

Ate a small breakfast of warmed lamb Naturediet and still seemed hungry afterwards, so licked the cat plate clean and assisted in feeding the birds.

Took him for a little lead walk down to the pond behind my house and back. Scared some moorhens and had a runny poo. He doesnt seem in too much pain or discomfort as he trotted about like normal on his flexi.

I havent had a good look at the under arm wound yet as lifting it right up does seem to hurt him. I will try and get him on his side later and have a look that way.

The wound on his nose doesnt seem to be bothering him at all.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats good, hopefully the wound under his arm stops hurting him soon.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad he doesn't seem to be in too much discomfort - aahhh they never go off their food for long do they!! 
x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad he is a bit more himself today and that he enjoyed his breakfast. You must feel a bit relived too. Fingers a still firmly crossed waiting for the results..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Finally got a look at his under arm wound. Also managed to put some arnica cream on it.

Doesnt look as bad as i was expecting. Just a bit wrinkled and old man like.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor boy, but looks like the job was very well done...neat stitching


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Nellybelly said:


> Poor boy, but looks like the job was very well done...neat stitching


Yes that's what I was going to say - it doesn't appear that there is too much swelling and looks very neat...like you said Nonnie, just a little wrinkly!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

bless him, like the others have said the sticking is really neat  has he been trying to lick them? hows oscar with him?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im pleased with how neat the one on his nose is, as it will scar.

He's always had wrinkly pits anyway, and im sure some of it will shrink. You cant even see it unless you lift his left up either.

Oscar is fine with him, tried to hump him and instigate play this morning. He's loving the 4 small meals a day, as he's getting the same. ND for breakfast, then 2 small meals of fish and rice, then some more ND later. Thinks its his birthday.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him, they look nice clean well stitched cuts 

Hopefully the results come back good and he continues to enjoy his extra meal times


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Nonnie,hows he doing? have you had any results come back yet,been keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Hi Nonnie,hows he doing? have you had any results come back yet,been keeping my fingers crossed for you!


He's doing really well. He went for his first proper walk yesterday and was extremely happy about this.

Results arent back yet, but they should be by saturday.

He's also had a sheath infection 

Had loads of pus coming from his penis/sheath on monday, so after a trip to the vet's, he's now on another course of antibiotics and has to be washed out with diluted hibiscrub twice a day which he isnt keen on, but takes really well.

His stitches come out tomorrow


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor boy having a sheath infection on top of it all. Fingers crossed for good results


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

aww bless him poor little thing.
hes such a nice looking dog!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless him,didnt need that as well!! Am glad he is happy in himself though,fingers crossed for those results x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He's doing really well. He went for his first proper walk yesterday and was extremely happy about this.
> 
> Results arent back yet, but they should be by saturday.
> 
> ...


Aw that boys certainly been in the wars just lately hasnt he. 4 meals a day and then a walk. Hes getting spoilt.  
Good news that the stitches will be gone tomorrow and my fingers are crossed for the results.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry havent posted have only just caught this thread after the site being down. I am sorry to hear of the trauma you and your fella are going through at the moment. I really hope all goes well with the results and will keep a close eye on this one.

All the best and fingers and paws crossed over here x x


----------

